# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Büyük Satranç Tahtası

## bozok

*Aç kurdun iştahı*

*20/1/2010 / vaydin.blogcu.com*




Amerika özellikle son yüzyılda askeri, teknolojik ve ekonomik açıdan dünyanın en zengin ülkesi olarak bilinmektedir. Bu üstünlük sayesinde Amerika, dünya ülkeleri üzerinde belirleyici olma hakkını kendinde görüyor. Dünyanın neresinde olursa olsun, kendisi için önemli olabilecek plan ve programlar yapmakta ve bunu enformatik araç olarak kullanmaktan çekinmemektedir. Bunun en somut örneklerinden birisi, Ulusal Güvenlik Başkanı’na 1977’den 1981’e kadar hizmet eden Zbigniew Brzezinski’nin, _Avrasya ülkeleri’ne yönelik Amerika’nın ünceliği ve Bunun Jeostratejik Gerekleri_ alt başlığıyla hazırladığı _Büyük Satranç Tahtası_ adlı kitaptır. Ekonomik, kültürel ve askeri alanlarda hegemonik bir büyümeyle övünen Amerika’nın tarihi kadar dünya insanlığına hizmet etmiş Osmanlı İmparatorluğu’nun bakiyesi olan ülkemizin, geçmişinin aksine bugün ne kadar edilgen durumda bulunduğunu, bu kitabı okuyan her Türkiye vatandaşı üzülerek müşahede eder.

Brzezinski daha giriş kısmında kitabın amacı olarak şunlara söylemektedir: “Amerika politikasının nihai hedefe, iyi huylu ve uzun vadeli eğilimlerle ve insanlığın temel çıkarlarıyla uyum halinde, ortaklaşa küresel bir topluluk oluşturmaktır. Fakat bu arada, Avrasya’ya egemen olma ve böylece Amerika’ya meydan okuma yeterliğine sahip bir rakibin ortaya çıkmaması şarttır.” 

Yedi bölümden oluşan kitabın mümeyyiz özelliği, bütün değerlendirmelerde Amerikan çıkarlarını öne alması ve bunu hegemonik bir hak olarak görmesi. Amerika Küresel Sisteminin dünya ülkelerini her açıdan etki altına aldığını rahatlıkla ifade eden Brzezinski, bunun kalıcı olması ve Amerikan çıkarlarını tehlikeye sokacak her adımdan dikkatle kaçınması gerektiğini de her fırsatta vurgulamaktadır. Bu küresel egemenliğin dünya ülkeleri üzerinde ne kadar etkili olduğunu rahatlıkla anlatılmaktadır: “Kültürel egemenlik, Amerikan gücünün az değerlendirilen bir yöne olmuştur. Estetik değerleri hakkında ne düşünülürse düşünülsün Amerikan kitle kültürü, özellikle dünya gençliği üzerinde manyetik bir çekim oluşturmaktadır. Bu çekim gücü, onun yansıttığı hazza dayalı yaşam biçiminin niteliğine dayandırılabilir, ama küresel cazibesi inkar edilemez. Amerikan televizyon programları ve filmleri küresel pazarın yaklaşık dörtte üçünü kaplamaktadır. Amerika’nın geçici hevesleri, yemek alışkanlıkları ve hatta giysileri dünya çapında giderek taklit edilirken, Amerikan popüler müziği de aynı derecede baskındır. İnternet’in dili İngilizcedir ve küresel bilgisayar sohbetlerinin büyük bölümü de Amerikan kaynaklı olup küresel söyleşilerin içeriğini etkilemektedir. Son olarak Amerika, yaklaşık yarım milyon yabancı öğrencinin ülkeye akın etmesiyle ve bunların en yeteneklilerinin bir daha ülkelerine geri dönmemeleriyle ileri eğitim arayanların Kabe’si haline gelmiştir. Amerikan üniversitelerinden mezun olanlara her kıtadaki hemen her hükümette rastlanmaktadır. (s. 27). Aynı şekilde, yabancı hükümetlerin etnik veya dinsel kimliklerini paylaştıkları Amerika’yı, davalarını yürütmek üzere harekete getirdikleri ve Kongre’de lobicileri kullandıkları, Amerika başkentinde yaklaşık bin özel yabancı çıkar grubunun kayıtlı bulunduğu belirtilmektedir. Yahudi, Yunan ve Ermeni lobileri bunların en etkili olanlarıdır.

Amerika, öncü bir güç olarak Avrasya’yı görmekte ve gücün Avrasya kıtasındaki şekillenmesine büyük önem vermektedir. Amerika’nın küresel önceliği Avrasya kıtasındaki hakimiyetine bağlıdır. Brzezinski, Harvardlı siyaset bilimci P. Huntington’a katılarak onun şu görüşlerine yer vermekteri: “Amerika Birleşik Devletleri’nin üstün olmadığı bir dünya, küresel olayların biçimlendirilmesinde ABD’nin, başka herhangi bi ülkeden daha fazla etki sahibi olduğu bir dünyaya göre daha fazla şiddet ve düzensizlik ve daha az demokrasi ve ekonomik büyüme içermektedir. Amerika Birleşik Devletleri’nin kalıcı uluslarası önceliği, Amerikalıların refah ve güvenliği ve özgürlüğün, demokrasinin, açık ekonomilerin geleceği ve dünyadaki uluslar arası düzen için merkezi önemdedir. (s. 31). Amerika, yeryürenin en büyük kıtası olan Avrasya’ya egemen olan bir gücün, dünyanın en ileri ve ekonomik olarak verimli üç bölgesinden ikisini kontrol edeceğini düşünmektedir. Dünyanın yaklaşık % 75’nin yaşadığı Avrasya’nın yer altı zenginlikleri Amerika’nın iştahını kabartmaktadır. Ve bu kıta’nın gücünün kendi güçlerini gölgede bırakacağını ifade etmekle birlikte, Avrasya’nın siyasal olarak bir bütünlük arzetmemesinden hoşnutluk duymaktadır. Brzezinski, bunu şu şekilde formüle etmektedir: “…yayılmacı jeostratejilerin üçü büyük önkoşulu, vasallar arasında çatışmayı önlemek ve güvenlik açısından bağımlılığı sürekli kılmak, tabilerini uyumlu ve koruma altında tutmak ve barbarların bir araya gelmesini önlemektir.” (s. 40). Amerika, mevcut küresel koşullarda, Avrasya’nın yeni jeopolitik haritasında kilit önemdeki ülkeler olarak Fransa, Almanya, Rusya, üin ve Hindistan’ı görmektedir. İngiltere, Japonya ve Endonezya7yı da önemli görmekle birlikte yukarıdaki ülkeler kadar önemli görmemektedir. Ukrayna, Azerbaycan, Güney Kore, Türkiye ve İran’ın da kritik olarak önemli jeopolitik mihver rolü oynadıklarını kabul etmektedir. Türkiye ve İran’ı sınırlı kapasiteleriyle jeostratejik açıdan etkili olarak değerlendirmektedir. 

Amerika, hassas seçimler ve potansiyel meydan okumalar karşısında çeşitli tedbirlere başvurmakta ve bu bölgede geleceğini belirlemek adına beş önemli soru sormaktadır. Bunlardan en önemlisi şudur: Hangi yeni Avrasya koalisyonları olasıdır, hangileri ABD çıkarları için en tehlikeli olabilir ve bunların önüne geçmek için ne yapılabilir? Bu soru karşısında şu satırları okuyucuya cevap olarak hatırlatmakta fayda var: “… Amerikan önceliğine İslamcı köktendincilikten gelebilecek olası bir meydan okuma, bu istikrarsız bölgedeki sorunun bir parçası olabilir. İslamcı köktendincilik, dinsel düşmanlığı Amerikan yaşam biçimine karşı istismar ederek ve Arap-İsrail anlaşmazlığından yararlanarak çeşitli Batı yanlısı Ortadoğu hükümetlerine zarar verebilir ve nihayet özellikle Basra Körfezi’nde Amerika’nın bölgesel çıkarlarını tehlikeye atabilirdi. Ne var ki, siyasal bağlılık olmadan ve gerçekten güçlü tek bir İslami devletin yokluğu durumunda, İslamcı köktendincilikten gelecek bir meydan okuma, bir jeopolitik merkezden yoksun olacak ve bu nedenle kendisini yaygın şiddet olaylarıyla ifade edecektir. 

*(*…) Potansiyel olarak en tehlikeli senaryo, üin, Rusya ve belki de İran’ın oluşturacağı ‘anti hegemonyacı’ ve yalnızca ideoloji aracılığıyla değil, fakat birbirini tamamlayan ıstıraplarla birleşmiş büyük bir koalisyondur. (…) …gelecekte üin ve Japonya’nın bir ittifaka girmeleri, yakın tarihsel deneyimleri göz önüne alındığında olası gözükmektedir ve Uzakdoğu’da uzak görüşlü bir Amerikan politikasının mutlaka sonuçta bunun oluşmasını engellemesi gerekir” (s. 51-53). 

Amerika, Avrasya’da çıkarları için bütün dengeleri gözetirken özellikle Rusya’nın politikalarının kendisi için çok önemli olduğunu gözden uzak tutmuyor. Rusya’nın kendisine ortak olmak için fazla zayıf, tedavi altındaki hastası olmak içinde fazla güçlü olduğunu belirtiyor. Rusya-üin ve Rusya-İran stratejik ittifaklarının uzun vadede olası görünmese bile Rusya’yı kızdıracak tüm politikalardan uzak durulması gerektiği vurgulanıyor. Rusya’nın ticaret, iletişim, yatırım ve eğitimde kıtalar ötesi Avrupa’nın büyüyen genişliğinden yararlanmak durumunda olmasını ve Avrupa Konseyi’ne katılımını doğru bir adım olarak görmektedir. Bu adımlardan hoşnutluk duyan Brzezinski, Türkiye hakkında şu haysiyet kırıcı ifadeleri kullanmaktadır: “ … Nusya bu yolu izlediği takdirde Osmanlı sonrası Türkiye’nin, yayılmacı özlemlerini bir tafra atıp kasıtlı olarak modernleşme, Avrupalılaşma ve demokratikleşme yolunu tutmaya karar verdiğinde seçtiği rotayı taklit etmekten başka bir seçimi olmadığını da ima etmektedir.” (s. 108). Aslında Amerika bu arzusunu halkı Müslüman olan tüm ülkeler için taşımaktadır. ürneğin, Azerbaycan’ın istikrarlı bir sisayal ve ekonamik gelişmede başarılı olması durumunda İranlı Azerilerin giderek daha fazla büyük bir Azerbaycan düşüncesine sahip olabileceklerini, Tahran’daki siyasal istikrarsızlığın İran devletinin bütünlüğüne karşı bir meydan okumaya dönüşebileceğini söyleyerek gerçek niyetlerini ortaya koymaktadırlar. (s. 123).

Kitabın sonuç kısmında çok ilginç tespitler yapılmaktadır. Amerika’yı daha iyi tanımak için dikkatinize sunmak istiyorum: 

Â· “amerika’nın küresel önceliği genişliği ve karakteri bakımından eşsizdir. O, Amerikan demokratik sisteminin birçok özelliğini yansıtan yeni bir tarzın hegemonyasıdır. üoğulcu, geçirgen ve esnektir. (…) Amerika şimdi Avrasya’nın hakemidir, hiçbir büyük Avrasya sorunu Amerika’nın katılımı olmaksızın, ya da Amerika’nın çıkarlarının tersine çözülemez.”

Â· “Amerika’nın merkezi hedefi, Avrasya’nın batı çevresindeki demokratik köprübaşının sağlamlaştırılması ve genişletilmesi olmalıdır. Avrasya’nın Uzakdoğu’sunda üin olasılıkla giderek merkezi olacaktır ve Amerika’nın, bir Amerika-üin jeostratejik uzlaşmayı başarıya beslemediği sürece, Asya anakarasında sisayi anlamda ayak basacak yeri olmayacaktır.”

Â· “…Hiçbir ulus-devlet, gücün, toplam olarak belirleyici küresel siyasi etkiyi üreten dört boyutunda (askeri, ekonomik, teknolojik ve kültürel) olasılıkla Amerika’ya eşdeğer çıkmayacaktır. Amerika’nın kasıtlı ya da niyetli olmadan vazgeçmesinin dışında, bu ülkenin küresel liderliğine gönürür gelecekte tek gerçek alternatif uluslarası anarşidir. Bu açıdan, Başkan Clinton’un dediği gibi, Amerika’nın dünyanın *“vazgeçilmez ulusu”* olduğunu iddia etmek doğrudur.” 

Â· En acil görev, hiçbir devlet ya da devletler birleşiminin Amerika Birleşik Devletleri’ni Avrasya’dan atma, ya da hatta onun belirleyici hakemlik rohünü önemli ölçüde azalatma kapasitesini elde etmemesini sağlamaktır.”

Â· “Amerika, istikrarlı ve bağımsız bir güney Kafkasya ile Orta Asya’yı teşvik etmek için, Türkiye’yi yabancılaştırmamak konusunda dikkatli olmalıdır ve Amerika-İran ilişkilerinde bir düzelmenin yapılabilirliğini araştırmalıdır. Katılmak istediği Avrupa’dan dışlandığını hisseden bir Türkiye daha İslamcı olacak, daha büyük olasılıkla inadına NATO’nun genişlemesini veto edecek ve laik bir Orta Asya’yı dünya ile bütünleştirmekte ve istikrarını sağlamakta Batı’yla daha az işbirliği yapacaktır.”

Â· “Amerika-İran düşmanlığını sürdürmek Amerika’nın çıkarına değildir. Her türlü nihai barışma, halen İran için çok değişken olan bölgesel çevrenin istikrara kavuşturulmasındaki karşılıklı stratejik çıkarın kabulü temelinde olmalıdır.”

Â· “…ABD’nin politika hedefi mazaretsiz biçimde iki yönle olmalıdır: amerika’nın kendi hakim pozisyonunu en azından bir kuşak daha ve tercih edileceği üzere daha da uzun sürdürmek; ve, sosyal-siyasal değişimin kaçınılmaz şok ve gerilimlerini emecek bir jeopolitik çerçeve yatırken, bir yandan da, barışçıl küresel yönetiminin ortak sorumluğunun jeopolitik çekirdeğine doğru evrimleşmek.”


_Büyük Satranç Tahtası_
(Amerika’nın Jeostratejik Gerekleri)
Zbigniew Brzezinzski, Aralık 1998

...

----------

